# Cursor and mouse fades



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a desktop HP P7-1512. Since upgrading to Windows 8.1 I have noticed a problem in that in that my cursor disappears for 1-2 seconds. Occurs on all programs _(work, outlook, notepad _and both browsers - firefox and IE). All virus scans with ESET and Malwarebytes run clean. I am up to date on all MS patches. I have re-installed everything to a previous safe point with no help. When I boot up in safe mode with no network connection the problem goes away. This is very frustrating and would appreciate any suggestions or guidance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does it only happen when you are typing?


----------



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Does it only happen when you are typing?


Yes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some computers have a feature where when typing, the mouse is disabled so you don't accidently move it while you type. This can be annoying, especially why gaming.

Try this here:

How to ENABLE touchpad while typing? - HP Support Forum - 895979


----------



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Some computers have a feature where when typing, the mouse is disabled so you don't accidently move it while you type. This can be annoying, especially why gaming.
> 
> Try this here:
> 
> How to ENABLE touchpad while typing? - HP Support Forum - 895979


----------



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

Unable to perform this function as I do not have a touchpad. 
Every 8-10 seconds, the my cursor disappears for 1-2 seconds and then comes back. Even typing this response experienced the problem. 
I'm willing to try anything to correct.


----------



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

Even when I'm scrolling with my mouse on a web page, the delay occurs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you connect a wired mouse to the unit?


----------



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

yes. already tried new keyboard and wired mouse. no change. Its the entire PC - its like it goes to sleep every 2-3 minutes for 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## dr82 (Apr 1, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum



Ran the command - it ran clean

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>SFC /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a Clean Boot. If that works, then enable one Startup item at a time till the behavior returns, then you will know the what is the problematic program.


----------

